# Musik hängt und ruckelt beim abspielen



## roadgecko (19. Dezember 2008)

*Musik hängt und ruckelt beim abspielen*

Als ich heute wie immer ein bisschen Musik hören wollte, habe ich bemerkt das die Musik beim abspielen ziemlich ruckelt und oft kurz hängen bleibt. Manchmal wird sie auch etwas schneller oder langsamer abgespielt.

Bei GTA4 hab ich das problem, das ganz andere sounds kommen als vorgesehne. Wenn ich geradeaus fahre höre ich zb. nur quitscende Reifen, als wenn ich um die Kurve fahre.

Bin dankbar für tipps oder sogar Lösungen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt und ruckelt beim abspielen*

naja, da scheint irgendwas dein system runterzuziehen oder deine soundkarte zu stören.

board, grafik und soundtreiber aktuell? windows aktuell? 

nen mal deine systemdaten.


----------



## roadgecko (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Musik hängt und ruckelt beim abspielen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, da scheint irgendwas dein system runterzuziehen oder deine soundkarte zu stören.
> 
> board, grafik und soundtreiber aktuell? windows aktuell?
> 
> nen mal deine systemdaten.




sysProfile: ID: 58509 - roadgecko

Ich zieh nochmal neue board und soundtreiber. Der Grafiktreiber ist ein wenig älter, da mit diesem GTA 4 am besten läuft.

EDIT: Ich war über´s Wochenende weg. Als ich grad den Rechner angemacht habe, lief wieder alles normal ^^


----------

